
The Cost of Cloud Storage - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/cost-of-cloud-storage/
======
budmang
We've shared the underlying cost of building Storage Pod storage servers for
years. This takes a higher level approach and breaks down overall costs
including datacenter/power, people, bandwidth, etc. Happy to try and answer
additional questions.

Gleb from Backblaze

